# Q6600 CPU frequency scaling only 2 states??

## Mr Awesome

I'm using Cpufrequtils with the P-state driver on convservative mode. Why do i only get 2 states of 2.4Ghz - 3.2Ghz (note, i overclocked it using x8 multiplier and 400 FSB). It says on boot up that ACPI supports 8 throttling states but only show up on cpufrequtils. Is there a way i can increase the number of steps, and the minimum step of 2.4Ghz. I have already tried using cpufreq-set --min --max, but they dont seem to change anything. The config file is also been altered with MAX= MIN= etc.

It says that hte hardware limits in cpufreq-info is 2.4Ghz-3.2Ghz, but i swear that there should be more states for my intel Q6600.

----------

## gentoo_ram

I get similar results on my C2D E8400.  I guess the ACPI driver isn't very good with the newer processors.  I'm also over-clocking on an ASUS P5N32-E SLI motherboard.  The other possibility is the motherboard doesn't play right with the ACPI CPU driver.

----------

## obrut<-

afaik intel cpus do not support multipliers below 6. so if your fsb is set to 400mhz, the lowest cpu clock possible is 2.4ghz.

----------

## chrisyu

Hi Mr Awesome, can I know which kernel you are using?

I have some problem load module acpi-cpufreq with kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.26-r1.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> modprobe acpi-cpufreq 
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting acpi_cpufreq
> ...

 

Thank you.

----------

## Mr Awesome

im using 2.6.25.9 so a version below. I think the 2.6.26 is stable now so u should upgrade ur 2.6.26.r1 otherwise ur kernel configurations might be wrong. Go to the HOWTO CPU SCALING for gentoo. Thats how i got mine. 

Also if 2.4 is the minimum then thats fine. But how can i get more intermittent steps. I get two steps 2.4 or 3.2. How can i get cpufreq to scale my FSB. Im using a GIgabyte P35-DS3. That would allow me to reach a greater minimum aswell. During boot up i see a messsage that says ACPI: 8 throttling states. Where are they then lol.

----------

## chrisyu

Thanks.

I'll check the how to later, and I am using Gigabyte P35-DS3R too.

Good luck.

----------

## keet

I have the same basic situation, though I don't consider it a problem.  I have a Q6600, and when it's overclocked to 3Ghz, it has two states: 2Ghz and 3Ghz.  When it's running at stock speed, it switches between 1.6Ghz and 2.4Ghz.

----------

